# Coke or Pepsi



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

So what will the verdict be.

I find Coke to have more of a bite to it and Pepsi to be the sweeter one.

I say COKE!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

PEPSI, please


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

same here...Pepsi please..although i only drink diet soft drinks,i still prefer pepsi products..to me ;coke is far too sweet.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

If it's diet, it's gotta be Coke.

If it's sugar-laden, I'd have to vote Pepsi.

WTB new poll with more thorough options!!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Pepsi. I find Coke to have a stinging feel when I drink it plus all pepsi product have cool name and taste great.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Vanilla coke was the sh*t man i wish they still made it, as for now I'll take either one if its mixed with something.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't drink soda. But, Pepsi Bottling is HQed in my home town, so I'll show my support for my peeps. It used to be illegal to even sell Coke in Somers. True.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Pepsi taste like coke gone flat. If you dont believe it take a bottle of coke and shake some of the carbonation out of it.

And they do still make vanilla coke. I have some in the fridge right now.  Got it at Hilander (owned by Kroger)


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't really drink soda. I cut high-fructose corn syrup from my diet a year ago.

Though when I'm at my favorite Mexican restaurant, I'll drink Coke bottled in Mexico. No HFCS, just cane sugar.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

lohachata said:


> same here...Pepsi please..although i only drink diet soft drinks,i still prefer pepsi products..to me ;coke is far too sweet.


Thats funny, because if you compare the two you will see that Pepsi is the sweeter one. Take a look at the ingredients on the back of the cans.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i voted for coke. only because the uni at which i work only serves pepsi products.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Pepsi please.

Coke stings me toung kinda, it's a little too fizzy.

I'll drink both however, and drink alot of it. At least one can a day. 

But when it comes to different kinds of pepsi and coke, cherry pepsi/coke is by far the best.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

coke rocks!!!!!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

nO COKE WITH CANE SUGAR IS GOOD. They sell it here during December for Jews. I stock up on it then when it is over they sell them 10/10 it is sweet. But still Pepsi is the best. 


> But when it comes to different kinds of pepsi and coke, cherry pepsi/coke is by far the best.


Agree Cherry Coke is amazing


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I prefer Coke over Pepsi. Although, I don't drink much dark soda...I pretty much live off of iced tea.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm with Katie on that one. I'm an ice tea-aholic. I don't care much for carbonated drinks but if I just HAVE to have one, of the two I choose Coke. But I would rather have Rootbeer. lol


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Pepsi Pepsi Pepsi


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

Neither.

Mountain Dew Code Red.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Coca cola!!!!!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree, mountain dew :code red,, I miss it so much.
then DR Pepper.
but I will drink coke over pepsi if I have choice


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> I agree, mountain dew :code red,, I miss it so much.


They dont sell it were you live? if not I can ship some to you lol. 

Also about the Tea I love Ice Sweet Tea. I can drink so much to much. When I go to buffets/sit down now I learn to just ask for a pitcher and I tell them I will still give a nice big tip lol. Te other day I went through a pitcher with no ice lol.


----------

